# KHARKIV | Projects & Construction



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

First capital of Ukraine ,second biggest city with pop. near 2 milion.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

*Kharkiv became the leader in terms of building among Ukrainian cities*


----------



## ophizer (Oct 18, 2010)

thta's not building, 
these structures look like commie blocks


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Nikolsky Mall Completed!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*IT-Park Manufactura | U/C *
























ЖК IT-Парк Manufactura, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК IT-Парк Мануфактура (вул. Чигирина, 13) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*High Hills | U/C







 
















ЖК High Hills, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Хай Хілс (вул. Серпова, 4) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua




*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Urban City | U/C







 
























ЖК Urban City, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Урбан Сіті (просп. Московський, 118) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua




*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

ЖК Німецький проект на Холодній Горі, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Німецький проект на Холодній Горі (Григорівське шосе, 22) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Twenty two | U/C







 *


















ЖК Twenty two, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Twenty two (просп. Гагаріна, 39а) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Its quite charismatic city , how it is improved since 90's and what language is more convenient and closer linguistically to it?


Harisson said:


> *Twenty two | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Royal Residence | U/C







 







*








ЖК Royal Residence, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Роял Резіденс (пров. Партизанський, 8) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*YARD | U/C







 















*








ЖК YARD, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Ярд (вул. Данилевського, 28) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Xhaka said:


> Its quite charismatic city , how it is improved since 90's and what language is more close linguistically to it?


The city has changed a lot and it was one of the cities of the EURO 2012.
Kharkiv forum


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Harisson said:


> The city has changed a lot and it was one of the cities of the EURO 2012.
> Kharkiv forum


I know , i meant what language is more often spoken?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Xhaka said:


> I know , i meant what language is more often spoken?


russian


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

ЖК Мангеттен, Харків — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Манхеттен (просп. Московський, 97) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

Firs of all, Charkiv has population *1,4 mil. people* and the population is declining.
Check it on this side





Ukraine: Provinces and Major Cities - Population Statistics, Maps, Charts, Weather and Web Information


Ukraine: Provinces and Major Cities with population statistics, maps, charts, weather and web information.




citypopulation.de


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Tim999 said:


> Firs of all, Charkiv has population *1,4 mil. people* and the population is declining.
> Check it on this side
> 
> 
> ...


I just know Kharkiv is taken by storm by tourists and students as well ,so it could be a possibility close to 2mln


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------

